# Harpersfield dam stretch



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

The grands come around within the past few days. Anybody fish down from the dam? Usually they're in thick there around this time. Planning on going tomorrow.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ReelEazy (Oct 26, 2004)

Slow, saw one

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snapped Line (Jul 23, 2013)

When should I go there,i want some Steeleheads also


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Spring


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snapped Line (Jul 23, 2013)

MadMax i was also told the fishing is best around late October and beyond after a cold Rain


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Dude, you dug up my post from last April to ask me a question you already have an answer to... Anyhow, the best I can say is to give it a shot yourself. I've fished that stretch a few times in the fall w/ very limited success, while in the spring I've had multiple 15+ hookup days. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

